# Another Storm System



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/major-midwest-storm-thursday-friday/2841590

Could be a bad storm depending on the location it actually hits.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Dec 17, 2012)

Previewed that last night, very wet, very windy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2012)

RK_MacKendrick said:


> Previewed that last night, very wet, very windy.


 We lucked out not getting some storms in the past two years, looks like I'll make sure all the backup power and the plow are ready for action.

I'll sharpen some of the chains for the 28 inch bar just to be safe.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 17, 2012)

Big storm in PNW earlier today,models calling for it to hit here mid week.Winter Storm Watch for Wednesday night to Thursday afternoon. Forecast says 5-8 inches with local amounts up to 10.Watch area covering the SW 2/3rds of the state. I'm ready. If I dont drop that big ol White Oak snag (just died last Spring),it'll wait until the snow is gone,no big deal.

First real snow here in like 300 days.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll wait and see. Probably wind here for sure but not much else.


----------



## Jags (Dec 17, 2012)

Awwww crap.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Big storm in PNW earlier today,models calling for it to hit here mid week.Winter Storm Watch for Wednesday night to Thursday afternoon. Forecast says 5-8 inches with local amounts up to 10.Watch area covering the SW 2/3rds of the state. I'm ready. If I dont drop that big ol White Oak snag (just died last Spring),it'll wait until the snow is gone,no big deal.
> 
> First real snow here in like 300 days.


It maybe time for the chains on the Rhino, I'll wait.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 17, 2012)

Jags said:


> Awwww crap.


 
Just lovely. 7 to 11 inches predicted here, with higher amounts possible locally. 35 mph winds and drifting

"Confidence Is High That There Will Be A Paralyzing Snow Storm In The Western Great Lakes Region With Blizzard Or Near Blizzard
Conditions Possible."

I could do with lower confidence.  I guess this is payback time as we still have green grass outside.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 17, 2012)

No such luck here in SE PA, 50ish with rain off and on. Gray and gloomy but not cold. I have been keeping the fire burning since about 7am just to keep my bed of coals and when my hubby came home at 4:30 it was 78 in here, needless to say, he immediately changed  I cant imagine we will skirt by another mild winter. We just bought a Jeep Wrangler and have yet to put it in 4WD! I'll just have to look at everyone's photos they post here!


----------



## Waulie (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope so!  I don't live here because I'm a fan of 40's and rainy all winter.  Bring me some snow!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2012)

Waulie said:


> I hope so! I don't live here because I'm a fan of 40's and rainy all winter. Bring me some snow!


Scroll down the page after opening up the link, some bad azz winds with this storm.
http://www.wunderground.com/winter-storm/draco-2012


----------



## Waulie (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll pass on that 101 mph!  I can deal with 60 or so, we just won't sleep upstairs.  It'll be worth it for some winter!  Plus, maybe it'll bring down a few dead ash for me to get a jump start on spring cutting.    We had a crazy windy fall two years ago.  We had hurricane force winds several times and no real damage (of course now I've jinxed us).  We're on the east shore of Lake Michigan, so these east-moving storms tend to knock us around pretty good.

I more excited about what's behind the storm. Lake Michigan is still relatively warm and if it gets real cold real fast like they say, we will certainly get dumped on white Christmas style!


----------



## Thistle (Dec 17, 2012)

Supposed to see NW 45-50 MPH gusts on Thursday here,near whiteout conditions in some areas.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Dec 17, 2012)

Our next storm could be another extremely wet one, this is the forecast...

*Wednesday Night*


 Overcast with rain. Low of 41F. Windy. Winds from the South at 20 to 35 mph, gusts to 45 mph. Chance of rain 100% with rainfall amounts near 3.9 in. possible.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 18, 2012)

I hate high winds.  DH finally saw what I was trying to point out last summer on our one maple tree but we haven't been able to drop it yet.  A few main branches have what I would call stress cracking in the bark, and there's at least one reasonable sized hole where a branch used to be.  That could fall on vehicles, but most likely not the Cottage-if the winds hit just right, it could take out utility lines.  Hopefully the ground freezes before the winds come and we can put the 2wd out of harms way along with the other two-I'd rather not get it stuck in the yard! 

Snow, meh-we have a 4wd and an AWD with snows so that doesn't bother me.  I'd prefer not to have TOO cold of temps, we had to shut the water off at the meter at our Old House because of a leaking pipe and haven't fixed it yet so the water's still off.  It wouldn't be a big deal except the main line in to the meter is exposed in the crawl space.  Maybe we will take a look at just cutting and capping it for now so we can let it run on a trickle until we get the heat tape on.


----------



## begreen (Dec 18, 2012)

We lost power for a few hours early Monday morning, it was blowing pretty stiffly for a while there. This morning we woke up to a light dusting of snow.


----------



## Jags (Dec 18, 2012)

New weather just posted:


----------



## begreen (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL, looks like karmagettin'!


----------



## corey21 (Dec 18, 2012)

Could see a little snow here Thursday night.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2012)

begreen said:


> We lost power for a few hours early Monday morning, it was blowing pretty stiffly for a while there. This morning we woke up to a light dusting of snow.


 
Perhaps another vacation would sound good about now!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 18, 2012)

Jags said:


> New weather just posted:
> 
> View attachment 85498



I enlarged that picture, and showed my 11yr old son, his face dropped, he then looked at me and with a smile on my face and said " dad, you freaking suck butt" priceless :D


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 18, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> I enlarged that picture, and showed my 11yr old son, his face dropped, he then looked up at me and with a smile on my face , he said " dad, you freaking suck butt" priceless :D


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Dec 18, 2012)

A colorful weather warning map.
http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/

This should put us over 6 feet of rain for 2012, sitting at 70.43" right now, average rainfall is  58.69"
This is a colder system than the last series, lots of snow has fallen, more on the way. If things take a tropical swing, we could have the flood of the century.
The last time we had such an event was Dec 1964 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_flood_of_1964


----------



## begreen (Dec 19, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Perhaps another vacation would sound good about now!


 
You've got that right Dennis! I didn't want to come back until March, or maybe May.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2012)

High Wind Watch for our area.
...HIGH WIND WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON CONTINUES THE HIGH
WIND
WATCH...FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING.

* LOCATIONS...WESTERN SLOPES OF THE GREEN MOUNTAINS IN VERMONT
  AND EXPOSED HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACK
  MOUNTAINS IN NEW YORK.

* HAZARDS...VERY GUSTY SOUTHEAST WINDS.

* WINDS...SOUTHEAST 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 60 MPH.

* TIMING...GUSTY SOUTHEAST WINDS WILL DEVELOP EARLY FRIDAY
  MORNING AND PEAK BETWEEN 7 AM AND 4 PM ON FRIDAY...BEFORE
  DISSIPATING BY EVENING.

* IMPACTS...ISOLATED POWER OUTAGES...MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE...AND
  DOWNED TREE LIMBS ARE POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY FROM NEAR RIPTON TO
  NASHVILLE TO UNDERHILL TO CAMBRIDGE TO MONTGOMERY CENTER.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A HIGH WIND WATCH MEANS THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR A HAZARDOUS
HIGH WIND EVENT. SUSTAINED WINDS OF AT LEAST 40 MPH...OR GUSTS OF
58 MPH OR STRONGER MAY OCCUR. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST
FORECASTS.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 19, 2012)

begreen said:


> You've got that right Dennis! I didn't want to come back until March, or maybe May.


 
I know exactly how you feel. My wife and I spent 5 winters in the desert SW and many times at this time of year I wish we still went there but sadly my wife can't take the travel so we sold the motor home and stay home. But like you, we have lots of happy and warm memories.


----------



## gmule (Dec 19, 2012)

If that is the left over storm from here you should be in for a good time. We had lots of wind and it left 10" of snow at my place. It is 5F here right now and clear so it is going to go below 0 tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2012)

gmule said:


> If that is the left over storm from here you should be in for a good time. We had lots of wind and it left 10" of snow at my place. It is 5F here right now and clear so it is going to go below 0 tonight.


So far we have missed most of the storms or bad weather in this area, we will push in some beech tomorrow night for the colder weather you're sending us.

We did get some wet snow so the white pines look nice but if we get some high winds some trees will come down. We received a chit load of rain this last week.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 19, 2012)

You certainly got some wind coming zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> You certainly got some wind coming zap


What are they calling for down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 19, 2012)

zap said:


> What are they calling for down in your neck of the woods.



Snow during the initial front, rain snow mix, winds, but only gusting to around 30. And last, some temps worth running a woodstove for, and some  cutting.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 19, 2012)

The snow just started falling here about an hour ago.  11 to 18 inches expected by tomorrow afternoon, including predicted thundersnow.

"
STRONG WINDS ON THE BACK SIDE OF THE STORM THURSDAY AFTERNOON WILL
BRING BLIZZARD OR NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS MOST AREAS. TRAVEL
WILL BECOME DIFFICULT TO IMPOSSIBLE. THIS WILL BE A CRIPPLING
AND LIFE-THREATENING WINTER STORM. PREPARE TO TAKE ALL THE
NECESSARY PRECAUTIONS."

Liquor cabinet is well-stocked.  My atv and plow will be useless with that amount of snow and 
drifting.  Just going to sit back in front of the wood stove and wait until it stops snowing.  
Schools are all closed, along with most workplaces.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 20, 2012)

12" officially for my city,areas around here had from 8" to 13.2.Still very light snow falling,should be outta here in an hour or so.Winds gusting to 50+ until early evening.Already hit the high for the day,34 at midnight.25 now,slowly dropping rest of day.Most of the city streets,even the Interstates are pretty much deserted now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 20, 2012)

I see they issued a High Wind Warning south of us, I'm thinking it's just a matter of time we go form a watch to a warning.


----------



## Waulie (Dec 20, 2012)

It started snowing here early this morning and hasn't stopped.  The really heavy, wet chit too.  I'm going to head home from work here in a couple minutes because they're not going to be plowing my road as it isn't a priority and I fully expect we'll be snowed in by this evening.  Gusts to over 50mph forcasted for tonight.  Trees will be falling for sure with that kind of wind and being covered with tons of heavy snow.  Good times!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 20, 2012)

Waulie said:


> It started snowing here early this morning and hasn't stopped. The really heavy, wet chit too. I'm going to head home from work here in a couple minutes because they're not going to be plowing my road as it isn't a priority and I fully expect we'll be snowed in by this evening. Gusts to over 50mph forcasted for tonight. Trees will be falling for sure with that kind of wind and being covered with tons of heavy snow. Good times!


 Stay Safe.

Zap


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> New weather just posted:
> 
> View attachment 85498


Looks like Jake and I will be really busy Friday


----------



## northwinds (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got in from plowing. Heavy, wet chit for sure. Got a little less snow than the end-of-the-world warnings they were giving us. I'm totally soaked,
and it's snowing/sleeting/raining sideways right now. My little two stage snowblower just laughed at me when I tried to do a little cleanup around the
garage and outbuildings. Immediately plugged up. I have a neighbour who also relied on me to plow his driveway that I have an easement to use.
He got himself a serious snowblower, so it was a little easier for me to plow with his help. I'm hoping the snow is too wet to drift back over; nice
scattering of oak leaves on top of the snow drifts from the high winds blowing what's left from the treetops. Love my views from the top of the hill,
but the long shared driveway does make things interesting during storms like this. We have a third neighbor that uses part of the shared driveway
but accesses it further down. He's got a truck with a plow but apparently headed to Florida early with his kids before winter break started.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 20, 2012)

Like Waulie, it started sometime early this morning. Looks like 3" so far, and I'm thinking real hard about going out for an initial plowing before it gets too deep and heavy to move.
Forecast is 8-14", but we usually get the low end of whatever is forecast. Seems to peter out out near Gaylord quite a bit.


----------



## DuckDog (Dec 20, 2012)

Have a warning in place for us right now. 10-12" by Saturday morning.  Supposed to start in the next 6 hours or so.  Smoked the winch on my wheeler and still have not replaced it.  Have a new Warn RT/30 in the garage that I guess needs to be wired in....................... tonight.  No way I'm shoveling while looking at my wheeler with a plow in the garage.




Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings

Public Warnings
Marine Warnings
Special Weather Statements
 
*Warnings*

Ottawa South - Richmond - Metcalfe
11:07 AM EST Thursday 20 December 2012
Snowfall warning for
Ottawa South - Richmond - Metcalfe continued

Heavy snow expected tonight and Friday.

A Colorado low is tracking northeast towards lower Michigan and is intensifying into a winter storm as expected. Snow ahead of this storm will arrive over areas near Georgian Bay later this afternoon then quickly spread eastward into the Ottawa and St Lawrence valleys this evening.

The snow will quickly become heavy at times this evening and continue tonight and through Friday with total snowfall amounts of 15 to 25 cm expected across the district by Friday evening. Over Eastern Ontario snowfall rates up to 5 cm per hour will be quite possible during the height of this snowstorm, which is expected to be overnight into Friday morning. Total snowfall amounts could be a bit less in the St Lawrence Valley due to the possibility of mixing with some rain on Friday.

Brisk easterly winds will also cause low visibility at times in blowing snow.

As the Colorado low tracks east across Southern Ontario into New York State, it is expected to get absorbed by an East Coast low which is forecast to intensify and track northward towards Southeastern Quebec by Friday night. If this happens, heavy snow may persist in the Renfrew through Ottawa to Cornwall areas into Friday night, with potential for higher total snowfall amounts of 30 cm.

Motorists should be prepared for hazardous winter driving conditions tonight and Friday and adjust travel plans accordingly.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like it's mostly all expected to be in the snow belt south of us.

Be careful with the heavy stuff everyone!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 20, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed for snow, but it looks like it's going to be a mostly rainy event for us here in Central PA.  Dang it, I really want a white Christmas!


----------



## Waulie (Dec 20, 2012)

There for a while I wasn't sure to call it snow or rain.  It's definitely back to snow now.  Roads are covered in slush.  Just nasty stuff out there.  We have maybe 5 inches on the ground but if it was 5 degrees cooler we'd have twice that.  There saying 8 to 14" here too with "localized areas getting significantly more".  We always seem to be a localized area.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 20, 2012)

Waulie said:


> There for a while I wasn't sure to call it snow or rain. It's definitely back to snow now. Roads are covered in slush. Just nasty stuff out there. We have maybe 5 inches on the ground but if it was 5 degrees cooler we'd have twice that. There saying 8 to 14" here too with "localized areas getting significantly more". We always seem to be a localized area.


 
Our original forecast was that it was supposed to be done by noon. Winter storm warning has expired, and now there's a blizard warning until midnight. Just finished round two of plowing. It's not really drifting, but there was quite a bit of snow since the first time I plowed.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like smokin has some nice winds out his way.
...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST FRIDAY...
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN INDIANAPOLIS HAS ISSUED A HIGH WIND WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST FRIDAY.
* TIMING: FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH 7 AM FRIDAY.
* WINDS: SUSTAINED WINDS OF AROUND 40 MPH WITH GUSTS IN EXCESS OF 55 MPH FOR SEVERAL HOURS.
* IMPACTS...THESE STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT TRAVEL DIFFICULTY...PARTICULARLY ALONG NORTH SOUTH ORIENTED ROADS AND ESPECIALLY FOR HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES. DAMAGE TO SHINGLES...TREE LIMBS AND POWER LINES IS POSSIBLE...AND LIGHT WEIGHT CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS MAY BE BLOWN AWAY OR DESTROYED. WITH RAIN CHANGING TO SNOW...THE HIGH WINDS AND FALLING TEMPERATURES WILL CAUSE THE WET PAVEMENT TO RAPIDLY FREEZE...CAUSING SLICK ROADS. RUSH HOUR TRAFFIC THIS EVENING WILL LIKELY BE DIFFICULT...WITH THE WORST EXPECTED LATER TONIGHT AS WINDS BECOME STRONGER AND SNOW BEGINS TO FALL...RESTRICTING VISIBILITIES TO 1 MILE.


----------



## Waulie (Dec 20, 2012)

They keep warning of drifting snow here too, but there is no way this snow could drift.  Maybe we will get some fluffier stuff later that could cause problems but this snow isn't going anywhere.  No wind at all here yet, supposed to start later tonight.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 20, 2012)

Yep, this stuff isn't drifting.
Just looked at the warning again and they changed it from 8-14 to 6-14".
Plowing was fun.....not. I came in drenched, but the house is nice and toasty.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 20, 2012)

Not a lot of snow here but the winds are ripping 30 - 40 mph with higher gusts.  Power is out in part of the town, including one of my fire stations.  Looking out my back door


----------



## northwinds (Dec 20, 2012)

Still snowing here.  Supposed to hit 18" by midnight.  It's going to be a mess tomorrow.  Lights have been flickering for the last couple of hours.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys, I know the wet heavy snow is miserable to plow, I did it commercially for 25 years, but man......... we got almost an inch of rain, and mud. Sheesh what a mess. Not looking good for a white Christmas for us down here at all. At least it's supposed to get marginally colder, so maybe the ground will freeze up & I can go back to cutting. I'm gettin a little tired of the gray gloomy weather. A little snow would brighten things up a bit. A C


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 21, 2012)

Been pouring all night, we have a flood warning in our area, winds gusting to around 40mph, temperature when I went to bed around 930- 30°F, wake up temp this morning 530 am- 50°F      Possible light snow tonight, saturday, flurries on Christmas


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Guys, I know the wet heavy snow is miserable to plow, I did it commercially for 25 years, but man......... we got almost an inch of rain, and mud. Sheesh what a mess. Not looking good for a white Christmas for us down here at all. At least it's supposed to get marginally colder, so maybe the ground will freeze up & I can go back to cutting. I'm gettin a little tired of the gray gloomy weather. A little snow would brighten things up a bit. A C


Rain / Sleet are falling at the moment. We had 2-3 days of rain last week so it was a mess. The colder weather moved in with some snow an all of a sudden the old pines looked great, I think with this system we might get three inches of snow.

A new system is hitting the west coast so we'll see what it brings the rest of the country.

The driveway will be like a skating rink once it drops below freezing, looks like some sand and ashes will go on this afternoon.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 21, 2012)

13 degrees now.  The snow did turn light and fluffy, so there's some good drifting on top of the heavy stuff.  We ended up with the lucky draw
of having the heaviest snowfall in WI from this storm.


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 21, 2012)

We just got 2" of rain in an hour...and lost power for all of that from a spike of strong gusts.  Nice straight and narrow line of heavy activity on the radar. And then breaks of blue sky and power back on shortly thereafter.


----------



## Waulie (Dec 21, 2012)

Survived yet another death storm.  I love how scary they make each one sound.  Wasn't too terrible.  We got about 12 inches of really heavy wet snow and some pretty strong wind today.  If we hadn't gotten that crazy storm last March it would be a real mess with trees and limbs coming down over all over the place but I think the weak stuff was mostly weeded out.  From what I seen so far, I only lost one ash in my woods which was already dead like the rest of them. 

I agree with AC, I would much rather have snow (even this crap) then a bunch of rain this time of year.  Now that it's supposed to get colder, I think we'll start getting some nice lake effect snow.  Lake Michigan is still pretty warm.  I really want to ground to freeze.  Plowing snow over mushy earth is not that cool.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 21, 2012)

Windy here now, gusts have registered up to 35 and holding steady about 25.  Rained and rained, don't think it's raining right now.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 22, 2012)

Gusts maxed @ 50 and held regularly around 35 through the night.  No snow, sunny now.  36 degrees and wind speed as I type is 15.  Stove was absolutely devouring the wood last night, drafting WELL.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 22, 2012)

Plenty more storm coming. Light to moderate snow coming Mon night into Christmas morning, and a large system expected later Thursday that could dump a shat load here in pa. Can I finally go snowshoeing?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Plenty more storm coming. Light to moderate snow coming Mon night into Christmas morning, and a large system expected later Thursday that could dump a shat load here in pa. Can I finally go snowshoeing?


Oh ya, we might do that tomorrow.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 22, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Plenty more storm coming. Light to moderate snow coming Mon night into Christmas morning,* and a large system expected later Thursday that could dump a shat load here in pa.* Can I finally go snowshoeing?


* BRING IT ON!!*


----------



## ScotO (Dec 22, 2012)

We HAD around 2-3" on the ground, but the wind drove most of it into drifts throughout the area.  Kids were playing in the drifts all day, despite the strong winds.

I love the snow, hoping we get HAMMERED sometime soon.  It's gonna be nice to finally load the stove up and open the draft a bit.  I miss the REALLY cold weather!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> * BRING IT ON!!*


The magic words I used were, *PLEASE SEND SNOW, you gotta say please S.O.*


----------



## ScotO (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty PRETTY PLEASE, WITH CHRISTMAS COOKIES ON TOP!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2012)

In about three days your wish will be granted by a Genie named Sav!


----------

